# DDR3 backwards compatible with DD2?



## MatrixEVO

Is this motherboard compatible with DD2800 memory? Newegg and MSI's website say DD31066 is standard, and they say nothing about DDR2.

Motherboard: MSI P35D3 Platinum

MSI link.....Newegg Link


----------



## spanky

No, it will not support any DDR2 Memory.


----------



## Geoff

No it won't, even though DDR3 and DDR2 have 240 pins, both have different slot layouts to prevent people from using one in the wrong slot.

Tell me thats not what Mike bought...


----------



## pc-tech

no, it wont work


----------



## PC eye

That would be like trying to run PC66 memory on a PC133 board there. The memory standard is DDR3 1066 probably supporting DDR3 800 not DDR2 800.


----------



## MatrixEVO

Ok, I thought so. But I was just second guessing myself and thought I'd ask. Thanks guys.



			
				[-0MEGA-];819352 said:
			
		

> Tell me thats not what Mike bought...



NOOO... we wouldn't have been able to use his new computer and post overclock results if he had that motherboard. He got the MSI Neo2 P35, not the P35 Platinum.


----------



## Geoff

MatrixEVO said:


> Ok, I thought so. But I was just second guessing myself and thought I'd ask. Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> NOOO... we wouldn't have been able to use his new computer and post overclock results if he had that motherboard. He got the MSI Neo2 P35, not the P35 Platinum.


Duh!  lol

Well I remembered you saying that he had a P35 MSI, so I wasn't sure.


----------

